# MacBaren Dark Twist



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok I didn't see this one listed so I wanted to start a thread.

I just opened a tin that I got half off from a head shop a few weeks ago. My first reaction was "it's not dark!" Actually a few of the little disks had some dark tobacco in the center but a majority of them did not. That put me off a little because well, I had conjured up visions of some dark moist blend.

I loaded a bowl and it seems to smoke pretty well... it's a little drier then my other MacBaren tin of "Latakia Blend" which nice in terms of tongue bite and all that. The flavors are OK, it's gonna take a few bowls to really form a real opinion about it but so far so good.

I'm curious to see what others think of this blend.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

hmm no one else feels like reviewing this one? I had another bowl of it today at the park - it was a nice smoke. Between this and Erinmore flake whole Virginia thing is growing on me. I'm gonna need to spend some more time with Dark Twist to give it a "real" review tho.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

JacksonCognac said:


> hmm no one else feels like reviewing this one?


it's been 3 days since you started the topic. :r
also, i don't own any, i may pick some up in the future.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I bought a few ounces of this at the local shop. It's good stuff!!


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I first tried Dark Twist because I was so impressed with Navy Flake...at first it disappointed me...not having the same strong Navy sweetness that NF has. That quickly changed, I began to appreciate that it was more spicy than NF, while still being sweet.

I get cloves and cinnamon, rum and that famous MacB honey flavor cavendish. It tastes as if there is a little perique in there which I don't think there is. But it does have a maltiness cigar like taste that you get in Three Nuns which is from the perique I guess. It also has a earthy musty taste and aroma similar to Luxury Bullseye or Marlin Flake but much softer, laying in the background. You could say it is a cased Danish style navy blend but not an excessively artificial one.

This really does best in a small/medium bowled filter pipe specially allocated to it, its small disk size makes it very handy to pack. I usually just rub it out very little before loading. It has never been too wet in the tin or packet for me, but a little drying out helps to improve it...and on the good side it's good value for money and easily available. On nicotine it's in the level 3 on MacB's chart so stronger that Mixture (level 2) but still only medium in strength. (MacB don't really do very strong nico hit).

Now we get to the bad point...*BURN BABY BURN*. It bites, it does have that famous MacB snap to it. I smoke it in a filter pipe which takes the worst out of the bite. So...you need to really *sip* this one...but the good thing is with all that sweet, spicy, earthy, malty, cinnamon, clove and rum flavors in there it sips very well and a little tongue bite never killed anyone.

I think it doesn't get its fair say on: 
http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=D&TID=699

In my online review I gave it 3 stars, I will update this to 4 stars, even with the bite. Why? It tastes great, it's a good Danish, it good value and easily available in packet, tin and bulk.

My go to MacB blends are, in Order:

Plumcake, Dark Twist, Mixture and of course Vanilla Cream.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

IHT said:


> it's been 3 days since you started the topic. :r
> also, i don't own any, i may pick some up in the future.


Oh sorry I kinda figured people had already tried it. IHT if you or anyone else would like a sample shoot me your address - I have a big tin.

Dub - Nice review. I enjoy the smell of this stuff and with each bowl I can pick up on the complexities a little more. I was having a little trouble getting it to burn properly but believe it or not I'm not getting the tongue bite (but I have a tin of MacB Latakia Blend and I know what you mean about these Danish Tobaccos).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

JacksonCognac said:


> Oh sorry I kinda figured people had already tried it. IHT if you or anyone else would like a sample shoot me your address - I have 100 grams.


thanks for the offer, but i'm good (have too many samples still to smoke), and no reason to be sorry, was just messin with ya.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

IHT said:


> thanks for the offer, but i'm good (have too many samples still to smoke), and no reason to be sorry, was just messin with ya.


Ah word. No hard feelins. 

Oh and Dub Plumcake is one that is on my "to try" list - if they had any of that at the shop (or the Vanilla Cream) I would have grabbed that too.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

This and Golden Extra are my favorite MacBaren tobaccos._ I love the coin size...it may be a little bitey, what MacB isn't! (as far as VA's go I think its miles ahead of MacB #1)_

_Dark Twist will have to be on my next order now.p_


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I had posted this little note on Dark Twist a while back - I'm a fan -

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116351

Ron


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Great stuff. Smells like honey, figs and something else, maybe granny's cookie box. Cavendish and virginias. Needs to be rubbed out and broken up, packed loosely and smoked in a bowl with good airflow. One of my favorite smokes.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I am a Dark Twist man over here!

Not a daily 'baccy for me, but sometimes it just hits the spot. I prefer to rub mine out ahead of time and leave it in the tin so I can just grab some and go. I am always worried when I light up because on a few occasions I have had a mean case of bite, but that is probably my own fault. It really hits its stride about mid bowl and all the sweet and tangy VA's come alive. Only real beef I have with the stuff is that it leaves me smelling much like cigarettes.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been smoking more of this and while I like it I don't see it as an all the time smoke for me because its hard on my mouth - it gives me "mouth bite" more then tongue bite but I do like the flavors.

With that said I just set some out to dry.


----------

